# Soshu Shigeru Oyama



## JR 137

I haven't seen any "official" releases, but many social media sources are saying Soshu Shigeru Oyama, head and founder of World Oyama Karate passed away on Sunday.  No specifics as of yet.

Along with Kaicho Tadashi Nakamura (founder of Seido Juku), Shigeru Oyama was sent to the US by Mas Oyama (no relation) to teach and spread Kyokushin karate in the 60s.

Shigeru Oyama was truly a legend in the world of Japanese karate.  Easily one of the best practitioners and teachers ever of Kyokushin.


----------



## MilkManX

Osu!

He was indeed a pioneer in knockdown karate. My Sensei trained under him in the 1960-1970's before he went over to Ashihara and then Enshin with Kancho Ninomiya (who also learned under Shigeru Oyama) .


----------

